# 120mm kompaktwakü für prozessor und graka?



## LaTillinator (8. Oktober 2014)

*120mm kompaktwakü für prozessor und graka?*

Moin moin Männers,
ich wollte mal wissen ob es technisch MÖGLICH (!) ist ne R9 290X stock und n Amd FX 8350 Stock 
mit 2 von duesen 120mm kompakt waküs kühl zu halten da das in so nem Mikro ATX case ja doch schon recht lauf wird und ob das wohl abgilfe schafft oder ob doch ne klassische Wakü hermuss... 

achja
als Graka kühler hatte ich den NZXT kraken g10 angedacht


----------



## Soulsnap (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 120mm kompaktwakü für prozessor und graka?*

Technisch Möglich ja. 
Annehmbar Kühl halten Nein.
Empfehlenswert Nein.

MfG


----------



## LaTillinator (8. Oktober 2014)

ok und wenn ich n120er für den prozessor und n 240er für die Karte?


----------



## acer86 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 120mm kompaktwakü für prozessor und graka?*

Die Faustregel lautet 120W Abwärme für ein 120mm Radi was nur mit Hohen Drehzahlen und oder Push pull konfig möglich ist.
Da du AIO Radis nehmen willst die sehr dünn sind kannste er mit 100W pro 120mm Radi rechnen, das bedeutet bei dir 240mm Radi für CPU damit es halbwegs leise wird (bei OC reicht auch das nicht wirklich)
und deine Grafikkarte hat ohne OC schon 250W TDP um die mit ein Dünnen Radi halbwegs leise kühlen zu können und noch genügend Restleistung für Sommer und oder OC zu haben mindestens 360mm/420mm bzw 240+120


----------



## LaTillinator (8. Oktober 2014)

also brauch ich quasi 360mm radi für die graka und nochmal 240 radi für die cpu richtig


----------



## acer86 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 120mm kompaktwakü für prozessor und graka?*



LaTillinator schrieb:


> also brauch ich quasi 360mm radi für die graka und nochmal 240 radi für die cpu richtig


 
Wen es halbwegs leise werden soll ja, oder 2x280 mit mindestens 45mm dicke oder ein 240mm mit 60mm für die Graka je nach platz bei dünnen 30mm radis aber Minimum 360mm für die Graka sonst ist die Kühlung nicht besser als nee LuKü.


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 120mm kompaktwakü für prozessor und graka?*

Es reicht, wenn du die 290X mit einer AiO-GPU Wakü kühlst. In einem kleinen Gehäuse erleichtert das die CPU-Kühlung enorm.

*Ein AiO-Wakü mit 140 mm Radiator reicht dafür aus*. 

Schau dir bitte das folgende Video an. Es dauert nur acht Minuten, liefert dir massig Infos und zeigt sehr schon, dass du deine 290X damit leise und kühl betreiben kannst.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_N9dZhEC4as

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Kombination aus NZXT Kraken X41 und Kraken G10 ist eine gute Lösung. Alternativ die NZXT Kraken X40 (der 140mm Radiator hat eine geringere Tiefe).

Es ist wichtig, dass du auf den VRM1 und VRM2 Kühler einsetzt, falls nicht schon welche vorhanden sind.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 120mm kompaktwakü für prozessor und graka?*

Jap, ist möglich und geht auch gut.

Kannst ja einmal Streetjumper fragen, der kennt sich damit gut aus


----------



## LaTillinator (11. Oktober 2014)

ok cool dann bring ich jetzt meine HW zum laufen und dann wird sie ertränkt


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 120mm kompaktwakü für prozessor und graka?*

Für welche Lösung hast du dich entschieden?


----------



## LaTillinator (12. Oktober 2014)

noch schwanke ich zwischen ner klassischen wakü (eigentlich meine präferenz aufgrund der tatsache dass ich keinen 140er slot habe) 
oder eben dem kraken 

naja 
jetzt erstmal spare


----------



## LaTillinator (12. Oktober 2014)

@lios nudin
das mit dem kraken wird wahrscheinlich aus dem bekloppten grund nicj so hinhauen weil er den grossen Bruder meines Cases hat 
(also die push n pull kann ich vergessen genauso wie den 140mm) 
ich könnte vielleicht ne 160er
push n pull  hinkriegen aber da ist auch ende. 
ich plane immoment 160er push n pull 
240er normal 
120er normal


----------



## LaTillinator (13. Oktober 2014)

Neuentwicklung: 
proze kaputt/funktioniert nicht und selbst der pc laden konnte nix machen 

also steige ich auf ein Mini itx system um. 
 das heusst jetzt erstmal das ich min. 2 240mm radis verbauen kann wahrscheinlicj drei ich melde mich dann also wenn die kohle da ist und ich Held ne wakü zusammengestellt habe


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 120mm kompaktwakü für prozessor und graka?*

Falls du bedenken hast das ein 120mm Radiator nicht kühlen kann ...

Wenn welche sagen das ein 120er nicht ausreicht haben sie schlicht keine Ahnung! Will man die Karte unter 40°C drücken dann reicht ein 120er natürlich nicht aus, aber 55°C ist absolut TOP.

NZXT Kraken G10 + Corsair H55


----------

